# In french alps, Need a generator!!



## Cordyline (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi,

We are currently full timing in Morzine, Haute Savoie. We need to get our hands on a suitcase type generator. Without an address its very hard to get one delivered. Does anyone know where we could buy one? we wouldnt mind travelling as far as Geneva!

many thanks for you help


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a look in Carrefour supermarkets I bought a geny there 750w €90


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Try local buiders merchants etc. We found a small (but not suitcase) one in Leroy Merlin for 70 euro this winter, many of the Bricolage type places keep these things in stock. Their staff are usually very helpful and often speak English so long as you try to speak a bit of French ( sometimes making phone calls to find a product for you!)
All the best Rob.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Generator*

Do you realise that a 750w generator is only = to 6amp electricity, in fact a bit less. Don't know what you want to runn off it, but we have a Honda 2kw generator (2.0i) and wouldn't bother with anything less, it is not that heavy - even I can lift it, but of course depends what space you have and what you use it for: just the other 'alfs thoughts on the matter. www.honda.co.uk?


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi cordyline. We have one of these: EBAY Item number: 200212062485. And very pleased with it. We went for the small one because it is nice and light and we only use it when we have to.But they do bigger ones and will deliver to France. I would say book on a site, or in our case when were waiting for spares a few years ago. We went to the local POST OFFICE in the village and spoke to them and have it delivered there. We just popped in everyday until it came. And the frenchman was very pleased to see us.Worth considering Good Luck.Bob. 



:blob: :blob:


----------



## Cordyline (Dec 21, 2007)

We spent a few hours in Thonon today and visited a few shops. Managed to find a honda 10i but its just under 1000 euro. Thinking maybe kipor would be a cheaper option.

It looks like the internet is our only option. With no fixed address, delivery is a problem. We know about using the post office but not sure how reliable it would be. I wouldnt want to lose my generator in the post. we are going to try speaking to the local internet cafe see if they would accept delivery or maybe a french friend of ours (she is in a shared house and works all day so not sure about this one)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Generator*



ambegayo said:


> Do you realise that a 750w generator is only = to 6amp electricity, in fact a bit less. Don't know what you want to runn off it, but we have a Honda 2kw generator (2.0i) and wouldn't bother with anything less, it is not that heavy - even I can lift it, but of course depends what space you have and what you use it for: just the other 'alfs thoughts on the matter. www.honda.co.uk?


I bought it just as a back up,but having said that we used it last jan to power the wifes hair dryer to warm up the gas cyl as it was frozen.At the same time it charged up 2 mobile phones 1 laptop and topped up the vehicles batteries
But do you realise that many site hook ups here in Spain are only 6 amp.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Generator*

As its not clear what power you need from the generator, its hard to advice, I agree there are many cheapies in the hypermarkets. If your neighbours don't mind noise. That is expensive for the Honda, our 2.0i was around £950 couple of years ago at one of the shows, its quiet and as stated gives out brill'power. But its horses for courses.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Cordyline said:


> We spent a few hours in Thonon today and visited a few shops. Managed to find a honda 10i but its just under 1000 euro. Thinking maybe kipor would be a cheaper option.
> 
> It looks like the internet is our only option. With no fixed address, delivery is a problem. We know about using the post office but not sure how reliable it would be. I wouldnt want to lose my generator in the post. we are going to try speaking to the local internet cafe see if they would accept delivery or maybe a french friend of ours (she is in a shared house and works all day so not sure about this one)
> 
> Thanks everyone.


I have an odd feeling at the back of my mind that the Kipor is no longer in UK due to Honda taking out some court case against them, and a fellow mher on the mh-list had one, initially sang its praises and then had problems, couldn't get parts etc., and ended up buying something else, I do think the HOnda perhaps is worth it in the end...

Carol


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

*Kipor Generator*

Re: Kipor Generator
Hi carol. Thats what I have, see Ebay Item number: 200212062485. Still available. I am very pleased with it. I think they are good for the money they cost. I think HONDA are well over priced. But then its all down to how much you use them.We only use ours when we need it so its only £200 sitting there and not £600. If we used it everyday things might be different. many thanks Bob.

:blob: :blob:


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

Cordyline said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are currently full timing in Morzine, Haute Savoie. We need to get our hands on a suitcase type generator. Without an address its very hard to get one delivered. Does anyone know where we could buy one? we wouldnt mind travelling as far as Geneva!
> 
> many thanks for you help


Hi,
Just spent 5 minutes tracking down the Honda approved dealers in the Haute Savoie department via the Honda.fr website. Hope one of these will be able to help. FWIW I have just bought an Eu20.i Honda genny (£849.00 from a dealer, who threw in two Euro sockets for free(!) which I can fit later) and think it's a really great piece of kit; it's quiet, starts easily and is, in my book, a quality item and worth having for the peace of mind. Good luck and happy travels.

http://www.honda-fr.com/pages/concessionnaires/?dept=74&espace=ALL


----------



## Cordyline (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your advice and shared experiences. 

We finally collected our Kipor IG1000 from the GLS (courier) depot, having tried, unsuccessfully, to get it delivered 'poste restante' to the local post office. Although when I enquired the post office said it was fine to receive a large parcel it seems they won't actually accept it if it requires a signature! After MANY phone calls to various departments of business post and parcelforce in the UK and GLS in France we had to drive 50 miles off-route to collect it ourselves. I can't wait to see the phone bill.

We've been hooked up on a campsite pretty much since then so haven't had cause to use the generator yet. The construction is not brilliant and the choke lever was snapped off when we opened the box! (This part is being sent to a friend who's visiting us next month) But it definitely functions and it remains to be seen how long it'll last. The cost of the Honda was just crazy in comparison - despite the obviously much better quality. 

Just for info we bought the generator from 'Peak Generators'. No complaints at all about the service from them - not their fault really that the switch is broken - but the wording of their aftersales policy did give us cause for second thoughts - 'speed is not of the essence'! Let's just hope we never need to use it.


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

Glad you are all sorted.

It's nice to get feedback so - thank YOU!

Happy travels...


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad its all sorted Cordyline I am very pleased with mine, I thought they were very well made for what they cost, still the way the get treated with some of these couriers does not help. I was looking at your Blog my eldest girls boyfriend has a kite and buggy(or should say some kites) that started my youngest girl off she has a kite and skate board thing with big wheels, then her boyfriend got one, now my wifes bought a kite! And you think generators are a lot of money.Good Luck with your travels. Bob.


----------

